# Wheels in Motion Club Meet Day - 25th May



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not sure how many people on here know about WIM but they have just opened their new centre in Chesham, Bucks. They specialise in geometry and chassis alignment.

The owner (Tony) is organising a club meet day, which is open for all car club and the public. We are expecting hundreds of cars, including those from the MX5 OC, Lexus OC, MEG plus others.

It is on Sunday 25th May so the whole (most of) industrial estate will be available to park in. Time will be from 10am to 4pm.

Food and drink provided. Raffles with prizes such as ipods and sat navs (TBC).

For more information on WIM visit the website and forum here - http://www.wheels-inmotion.co.uk/forum/

The thread to the new centre can be found here - http://www.wheels-inmotion.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=2698&hl= and the one for the open day is here - http://www.wheels-inmotion.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=2904&hl=

*Please note you will need to register to see the photos*

If you are interested in coming could you post your name here please just so we can get a rough idea of who's coming :thumb:


----------

